
Bristol reveals plans to pedestrianise historic centre in Covid-19 revamp - ingve
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2020/may/21/bristol-reveals-plan-to-pedestrianise-historic-centre-in-covid-19-reforms
======
qubex
I’m a Bristol native (though I grew up in the Italian city of Milan) and I
absolutely love the place, particularly the Old Centre this article refers to.

Whenever I go back I make it a point to stay well within the Old Centre area,
usually just a block from St Nicholas’ Market (which is a truly beautiful
area).

When all of this is over I look forward to going back. I recommend anybody who
gets a chance to do so to have a visit. It’s a criminally undervalued
destination.

